# The TUG Forums have put $18 Million dollars back in owners pockets!



## TUGBrian (Jan 22, 2022)

As of earlier this week, we have confirmed more than $18 Million dollars in confirmed rescissions from folks who found TUG in time to cancel a new Timeshare purchase and get a refund!

no fees, no tricks, no cost at all to these lucky souls.  Every single one of them was able to find the TUG forums and get the truth about the Timeshare Resale market as well as help on legally rescinding their new contract!

It is truly remarkable how lucky an owner is to save an average of $15 thousand bucks by doing a few minutes of research on the internet and finding this community of owners!


*For those interested in viewing all the confirmed cancellations, they are tracked here: 

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/h...ions-of-dollars-cancelling-timeshares.196108/






*


----------



## susieq (Jan 22, 2022)

WOW!!!!  INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 22, 2022)

A few minutes is all it takes. I had always wondered how many buyers rescind and IIRC, I heard on a Marriott investor call that they had something like a 30% rescission rate. That seems pretty high. Perhaps I heard it wrong.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 23, 2022)

This is awesome!


----------



## Judyd59 (Feb 7, 2022)

Gave a quick question and am assuming its another  scam. II is setting up meetings with owners about buy outs. You're able to recover most of your original investment. Anyone get these calls  
.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2022)

yes that is a scam.


----------

